# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pelena na čičak

## koalica

Pliz iskustva sa čičkom. Bojim se da ne oslabi nakon nekog vremena tj. da neće više dobro držati i da će se pelena otvarati. Kakva su vaša iskustva i ako se to stvarno događa nakon koliko vremena mogu očekivati????

----------


## Engls

Funkcija čička ti neće vremenom (pranjem) slabjeti.Nemoj ih samo prati sa gazama(koje se lijepe za kukićasti dio ako ti se u pranju otkače) i trajati će ti kao i pelena.

----------


## momtobe

Neće se otvarati, nema šanse, pogotovo ovaj naš domaći hard-core čičak  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Jedine nase pelene na kojima je cicak oslabio su Kamarisove. Sve ostale su ok. (Kushies, popolini, tots bots, babylove, indisposables itd.)

----------


## koalica

Za kamarisove sam čula da nisu nešto, pa ih i ne namjeravam kupit. A što je sa ostalim stvarima s kojima perem??? Na što moram pazit da se ne zapetlja u čičak???

----------


## aries24

jedino da dobro zalijepiš čičak na onaj sigurnosni dio predviđen za to
a ako imaš nešto osjetljivo u tom pranju ili ga stavi u zaštitnu vrećicu za fino rublje, ili jednostavno nemoj prati s pelenama

----------


## wildflower

svakako zakopcati cicak prije pranja. ako vec ne postoji dodatni cicak koji sluzi bas za to, ili preklop za zastitu cicaka - onda zakopcati pelenu kao da cete je staviti na bebu, ali je okrenite iznutra prema van.

i izbjegavajte pranje s materijalima koji pustaju dosta 'mucica' (frotirski rucnici, na primjer) jer se one vole uhvatiti za cicak.

cicku skodi i susenje u susilici.

ali kod cicka je sretna okolnost, ako se i unisti, nije ga problem zamijeniti novim  :Smile:

----------


## koalica

Hvala curke   :Kiss:

----------


## slava

> ali kod cicka je sretna okolnost, ako se i unisti, nije ga problem zamijeniti novim


Ovo je ključno

----------


## aries24

čak i ako ti se nakupi dlačica i mucica po čičku (onom tvrdom dijelu) nije problem očistiti iglom ili noktima   :Wink:

----------


## josie

> Kakva su vaša iskustva i ako se to stvarno događa nakon koliko vremena mogu očekivati????


pa kok prvog rođendana možeš očekivati da će tvoja malica uspješno savladati jednopotezno skidanje pelene  :Wink:  
zato ja preferiram drukeriće.

----------


## anjica

> koalica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Kakva su vaša iskustva i ako se to stvarno događa nakon koliko vremena mogu očekivati????
> 
> 
> pa kok prvog rođendana možeš očekivati da će tvoja malica uspješno savladati jednopotezno skidanje pelene  
> zato ja preferiram drukeriće.


i kod nas ovako i sad sve šta naručujem, naručujem s drukerima  :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Moja i te na drukere skine u dva poteza. Tajna je u karakteru djeteta, ne u vrsti zakopčavanja...   :Taps:

----------


## aries24

noa skida oboje, al drukeri ne popuste svaki put, dok čičak nema šanse da opstane

----------


## wildflower

ja ne kuzim kako to svima djeca otkopcavaju cicke na pelenama... pa zar ne nose bodice, barem sad u hladnijoj sezoni? meni se cini da ih je ispod bodica prakticki nemoguce otkopcati  :?

----------


## aries24

ma mislim na period kad nema bodi ili kad je samo u bodiju, onda otkopča i bodi i pelenu
a često je samo u bodiju po stanu

----------

